# Prijon Pure Demo in Boulder, Co



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have a Prijon Pure and a Pure XL for demo at the CKS Rental Center in Boulder. Come check out this hot new boat. It's been very popular since it's debut. The Pure has a fast and maneuverable hull shape, great outfitting, and the most bomber construction on the market. You will be hard pressed to put a crack in this boat. We can also sell you a boat if you like it. 

here is the link to check them out on our site. Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Kayak Rentals :: creek boat and river running kayak rentals | Whitwater Tube Company

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
1717 15th Street
Boulder CO 80302
[email protected]
720-239-2179
www.cksrentalcenter.com


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Dates?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

no specific dates. We should be getting the boats into our store today. so you can come by and demo them anytime, or reserve them online at www.cksrentalcenter.com 

we do 3 hour rentals for pretty cheap, and overnight rentals which are both first come first served. If you want the boat for a longer trip, you can reserve online, call the store, email, or stop by to reserve it. 

Nick


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I also forgot to mention, that up to one day rental fees can go towards the cost of a new boat if bought through us or CKS. 

Nick


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

One week rental for under $100? Awesome deal!


----------

